# Dead Space Steuerung - voll der Murks!!!



## Kreon (3. Juli 2009)

Mein Problem: ich bekomme die Dead Space Steuerung nicht so konfiguriert, dass ich vernünftig damit spielen könnte. 

Vsync ist aus - das ist ein anderes Thema.
Aber jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass die Sensibilität z. B. optimal ist, wenn Isaac steht, aber wenn er läuft, muss ich plötzlich mit der Maus viel weitere Wege gehen als  zuvor als Isaac sich noch nicht bewegt hat. Zudem nimmt die Sensibilität beim Zielen noch weiter ab, d. h.  was im Stand ne 360 Grad Drehung war, ist beim Gehen nur noch ne 180 Grad Drehung und beim Zielen 90° (übertrieben dargestellt).

Damit komm ich überhaupt nicht zurecht, auch nach 2h Eingewöhnungszeit. Das kann doch nicht normal sein?!

Außerdem dreht sich die Kamera unterschiedlich schnell, je nachdem ob sie Isaac von hinten (eher lahm) oder von der Seite (sehr schnelle Drehung bei gleichem Mausweg) zeigt.

Z. B. bräuchte ich für nen schnellen Blick zurück (180° Drehung) momentan nen Weg von 2 Mauspads, beim normalen vorwärtsgehen entspricht die Sensibilität aber in etwa meinem normalen Spielgefühl!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2009)

also, das game is kein normaler egoshooter, das langsame drehen is sogar eher realistisch und soll die spannung erhöhen. ich fand es anfangs auch doof, aber nach ner weile passt es einfach genau zu dem spiel. das is eben nicht so, dass man sprintet und beim laufen dann im springen in ruhe noch um 360 zielen kann


----------



## Kreon (4. Juli 2009)

das mag sein, aber wenn man sich in nem dunklen gang mal schnell umdrehen will, weil man ein Geräusch gehört hat, braucht man 
a) doppelt so lang als man es von anderen Spielen in der Third Person Sicht gewohnt ist
b) drehe ich mich in 8/10 Fällen zu weit oder zu kurz


----------



## Memphis11 (4. Juli 2009)

Kreon am 04.07.2009 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> das mag sein, aber wenn man sich in nem dunklen gang mal schnell umdrehen will, weil man ein Geräusch gehört hat, braucht man
> a) doppelt so lang als man es von anderen Spielen in der Third Person Sicht gewohnt ist
> b) drehe ich mich in 8/10 Fällen zu weit oder zu kurz



ich brauchte auch eine weile mich daran zu gewöhnen,(und dachte am anfang, so ein käse) ich habe die mausgeschwindigkeit im game auf anschlag hochgeschraubt, dann ging es irgendwie gefühlt schneller.....
aber wenn es dir nach ein paar stunden wegen der lahmen steuerung immer noch wie käse vorkommt, dann wird es auch käse bleiben


----------



## HanFred (4. Juli 2009)

genau:
- mausbeschleunigung auf maximum
- VSYNC (ingame) aus!!! das ist kein VSYNC sondern ein frame-limiter, der einerseits das mauslag verschlimmert und andererseits die ladezeiten enorm ansteigen lässt.


----------



## Kreon (4. Juli 2009)

Also, die Bewegungen klappen jetzt schon besser, aber es ist sehr anstrengend. Teilweise kommt es mir so vor, als ob eine Art Mauszeigerbeschleunigung aktiv sei (in Windows hab ich das aber nicht aktiviert), da bei langsamer Mausbewegung eine Drehung viel länger dauert (vom Mausweg her) als bei einer schnellen Mausbewegung.

Noch was OT: ist es in der dt. Version auch so, dass man die Crewmitglieder, die keine Monster sind, genauso zerstückeln kann wie den Rest? Am Anfang der 2. Mission liegt am Bahnsteig eine Frau in einem weißen Anzug, der sich problemlos der Kopf abtrennen lässt. 
Ich lass das mal unkommentiert .....


----------



## Memphis11 (4. Juli 2009)

ich glaube das englische und deutsche version komplett gleich sind, bis auf die sprache natürlich, aber ich kann nicht mehr dazu sagen denn ich habe die englische......


----------



## HanFred (4. Juli 2009)

Memphis11 am 04.07.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube das englische und deutsche version komplett gleich sind, bis auf die sprache natürlich, aber ich kann nicht mehr dazu sagen denn ich habe die englische......


ich meine auch, dass sie komplett uncut war. aber da ich nicht die deutsche version habe, weiss ich es nicht genau.


----------



## bumi (4. Juli 2009)

Jap, die deutsche Version hat es absolut ungeschnitten durch die USK geschafft - was ansich erstaunlich ist, aber was solls?   

Zur Steuerung:
So extrem wie du es beschreibst, hab ich das nicht. Ich habs nun auch schon seit 2-3 Wochen nicht mehr gespielt, aber ich mag mich zu erinnern, dass sich die Kamera gleich schnell drehen liess, egal ob Isaac nun irgendwo herumstand oder grad in Bewegung war. Dass es beim Zielen langsamer ist, ist jedoch logisch, du kannst ja nicht rumfuchteln wie ein wilder und dann auch noch erwarten dass du irgendwas triffst   

Mir war die Maus am Anfang aber auch einiges zu langsam, trotz deaktiviertem VSync und bis zum Anschlag hochgeregelter Mausgeschwindigkeit. Abhilfe schuf dann eine Veränderung der Settings.txt. Datei. 

Der Pfad für Windows Vista lautet:
C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Electronic Arts\Dead Space\settings.txt

Der Pfad für Windows XP lautet:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USERNAME\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Electronic Arts\Dead Space\settings.txt

Dort musst du den Eintrag *Control.MouseSensitivity = 1.00000000* auf z.B. *Control.MouseSensitivity = 2.00000000* ändern. Dann ist die Maus zwar im Hauptmenü einiges zu schnell, aber Ingame erreicht sie dafür fast eine "normale" Geschwindigkeit


----------



## HanFred (4. Juli 2009)

bumi am 04.07.2009 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, die deutsche Version hat es absolut ungeschnitten durch die USK geschafft - was ansich erstaunlich ist, aber was solls?


ah, wenn ich mich recht erinnere aber erst nach der dritten prüfung. oder war das ein anderes spiel?


----------



## bumi (4. Juli 2009)

HanFred am 04.07.2009 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 04.07.2009 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung, so genau hab ich das als Schweizer natürlich nicht verfolgt ^^
Aber ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass Dead Space mindestens zwei Anläufe gebraucht hat.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2009)

alo,s ich GRAD die steuerung gut für die athmossphäre, das macht es dann noch spannender, wenn man nicht wie ein artist in 0,1sek 360 grad drehungen inkl. auch noch stabilem "fadenkreuz" vollbringt...


----------



## Kreon (4. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 04.07.2009 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> alo,s ich GRAD die steuerung gut für die athmossphäre, das macht es dann noch spannender, wenn man nicht wie ein artist in 0,1sek 360 grad drehungen inkl. auch noch stabilem "fadenkreuz" vollbringt...



ok, ok, ich hab mich darauf eingelassen und mich damit abgefunden, dass es kein Quake, Unreal und Painkiller Movement gibt   

Das Rumfummeln in den Settings 1.00000 --> 2.0000 hat bei mir aber absolut gar nichts gebracht. Die Maus war schon bei 1.0 im Menü kaum steuerbar, weil so schnell.
Und dabei hab ich nur ne MX 518 mit 1600dpi,


----------



## cartasaft (4. Juli 2009)

Kreon am 04.07.2009 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Anfang der 2. Mission liegt am Bahnsteig eine Frau in einem weißen Anzug, der sich problemlos der Kopf abtrennen lässt.
> Ich lass das mal unkommentiert .....




Gut so bevor die Motten kommen


----------



## Mothman (4. Juli 2009)

cartasaft am 04.07.2009 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 04.07.2009 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist? Bin schon da.


----------



## Memphis11 (5. Juli 2009)

Mothman am 04.07.2009 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> cartasaft am 04.07.2009 23:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ungeziefer spray auspackt *pffft* pfft*


----------

